
Nearly Half of the Twitter Accounts Discussing ‘Reopening America’ May Be Bots - dev_tty01
https://www.cs.cmu.edu/news/nearly-half-twitter-accounts-discussing-‘reopening-america’-may-be-bots
======
notadog
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23261815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23261815)

